# Chickens diet



## Rolexchick (Jan 10, 2012)

Can chickens eat turnip peels if I grind them up into small pieces?


----------



## Magic Birdie (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know about the turnip peels, but I doubt you'll have to grind them... again, I don't know if they can eat turnips


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

Most  chickens will eat pretty much  anything you feed them. I'd try just giving them the peels the way they are now first and see if they eat it that way. But you can grind them up if you want to. Either way would be fine.


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, I'd see if they'll eat them as is.  Mine eat just about anything.  They love their greens, esp in winter when there isn't much green to be found, it'll be real good for them.    :bun      I just love these cute cows!


----------



## artsyrobin (Jan 14, 2012)

stay away from raw potato peels- toxic to them- 

maybe cook the turnip peels to make it easy for them to eat?


----------

